# Inverter



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Folks
I think this is in the correct place BUT.
My question is, can swmbo run a rice cooker on a 600 watt inverter without doing damage to the batteries which are 2x110 amps. The cooker power is 280 watts 220-240 volts -50Hz. Cooking time is roughly 20 mins.

Kind regards for any answers.
:roll: :roll: 
Ron


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No.

Given when my swmbo has to be watched like a hawk when drying her hair at the same consumption 

See the MHF inverter FAQ. Generally you should avoid inverter use for space heating or cooling (evaporative excepted), water heating and cooking, as they all take too much energy out of your batteries.

Dave


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Dave
Thanks for the information I shall express this to the wife and let her see it in black and white.

Regards Ron


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

To be honest I don't see why not. You'll draw 23A for 20 mins. or about 8Ah. So given that you have a 220Ah battery bank and even taking Peukerts into consideration I don't see a problem.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Back now. Clodhopper is correct. I was rushing to do something else and only the 600W registered, which is low power on our travel hairdryer. A 280W hairdryer wouldn't be worth having 

So, it can be done. I still think you'll come to regret it though, sustained highish amps is a killer, thanks to Peukert 

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Am I being thick or something - but what's wrong with a pan on the gas ring? :?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's a women thing Ken 

I simmers me rice in 20 mins in a saucepan, so it's not a timesaver 

Dave


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

gaspode said:


> Am I being thick or something - but what's wrong with a pan on the gas ring? :?


Nowt wrong with the odd gadget. I'm all for gadgets


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Ken
That is the way I would always do it but as said it's a woman thing and you cannot argue with she who MUST be obeyed or my life would not be worth living, not only that the rice it has to be said is so much better in the rice cooker.

Ron

:? :?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

{offtopic} 

We use 'boil in the bag' rice. Once its mashed into the curry/chile it could be fishing maggots for all the difference it makes :lol: 

Herbert


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I once heard that rice traditionally was served with curry as in the hot climates the meat would often have maggots on. The rice disguised this problem. It might be a myth


----------

